# Survey on racism in sports in Australia and its effect on sporting participation



## hot_dog_2004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello, I am a Year 12 student conducting a survey for my Society and Culture HSC major work. My major work is on the prevalence of racism in sports in Australia and its effect on sporting participation and interaction with sporting media outlets. If you're available, I would appreciate you completed my survey!









The Prevalence of Racism Within Sports


Hello! I am an Australian Year 12 student conducting a survey for my Society and Culture HSC major work. My major work is on the prevalence of racial discrimination in sports and it's effect on sporting participation and interaction with sporting media outlets. This survey will include...




docs.google.com


----------



## lorellehosea (3 mo ago)

Since you created this topic a long time ago, I'm wondering about the results of your work regarding this topic. Unfortunately, this topic in modern social media is not popular, so I am wondering if you have some statistics to share. I'm not from Australia, but I heard much about racism in big sports, especially American football and rugby. Yesterday I read a huge article at ข่าวกีฬา about the different acts of racism in American football and was surprised. Some people call it reverse racism when black people have racist behavior toward white people, and in my opinion, society needs to react to this kind of problem properly.


----------

